# What would I get?



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

What color offspring would these pairs produce?

Tortoise hen x red & white male
Light Almond self hen x Dark Blue male
solid red hen x solid ash male
Light print grizzle hen x medium grizzle male


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi marebear,

I don't have a clue about answering your question, but my reply will bump up your post. Hopefully our genetics savvy members will see it and answer.

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Some more beautiful pigeons 

Also you may get a white on the fourth combination, and a solid red (either of the hen's red quality or below) in the second...... its a guess ofcourse on the **** and hetros  lets see what Dr. Genetics' members say as Terry ;ut across


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

marebear said:


> What color offspring would these pairs produce?
> 
> Tortoise hen x red & white male
> Light Almond self hen x Dark Blue male
> ...


You need to be more specific with your colour descriptions for anyone to give you an accurate answer to your question, or post some photographs of the birds you are refferring to.

Tortoise hen X red & white male - ash-red, recessive red?
Light almond hen X Dark blue male - spread almond? X dark chequer?
Solid red hen X solid ash male - ash-red cheq, recessive red? X spread ash male?
Light print grizzle hen X medium grizzle male - blue, ash-red grizzles?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Depends on a few things*



marebear said:


> What color offspring would these pairs produce?
> 
> Tortoise hen x red & white male
> Light Almond self hen x Dark Blue male
> ...


Tort x red/wh (rec red?) should make more torts (about half). If the tort is carrying rec red, you'll get reds as well. Some will likely be pieds. If the red/wh is ash based, you should get ash grizzles.

Almond hen x dk blue will make almond cocks and blue hens

red hen (rec red?) x ash. If the cock is carrying rec red, you'll get some reds. He could also carry blue or brown, will show flecks of the color he carries except rec red which will not show. Ash cocks to any color hen makes all ash young unless he carries another color.

Two grizzles together make typical grizzles, storks and non grizzles depending on whether the pair are homozygous or heterozygous grizzles. Colors will depend on the base colors of the parent grizzles.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I could have swore I replied to this before... Was there another thread or post pertaining to this? (or I could just be going crazy, which is likely as well )


----------

